# ''World's Best'' Chicken Feed - An Alternative Litter



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

I ran across a couple of references on the net claiming to have discovered an alternative to the World's Best Cat Litter. Since it seems Kiwi gets ill every time I'd use a clumping clay litter, I was interested.

I'd tried Swheat Scoop, a litter made from wheat. In fact, it was the one I'd decided to stay with. My only complaint was that the litter seemed to stick to the bottom of the tray. By spraying the litter box with Pam before filling it with litter, the clumps were fairly easy to dislodge from the bottom.

I'd never tried World's Best, a corn-based litter. I decided to give it a try, if for no other reason than to satisfy my curiosity on the claim of it being the "World's Best". I already knew one fault with it, that being the price. It was about twice the price of Swheat Scoop, averaging a bit beyond a dollar a pound. After trying it, for my own purposes, I had to agree. It surely did seem to be superior to anything I'd used. It's a bit lighter than clay, didn't track as much, easier breathing during cleaning, absorbs odors through it's natural enzyme action, and clumps naturally due to the starches in the corn. Unlike Sweat Scoop, the clumps were not attached to the bottom of the tray. Still, the thought of spending more for litter than I spend to feed Kiwi, and twice as much as for other litter didn't appeal to me.

Now, back to the net references to an alternative. I found very limited references, but the claim was that chicken feed was functionally the same, and predominately the same content. I found a mention in a blog, and another forum. Neither followed through with whether they stayed with it. Their recommendation was for 'layer crumbles', particularly the Purina product called Layena. So, I gave it a try.

Layer crumbles only cost about $9.00 dollars for a fifty pound bag. Our nearest feed store also packaged them in ten pound bags, for $3.00 a bag. I figured a couple of those would be sufficient for test purposes. I filled the tray, just as I would with World's Best. The size of the granules were just slightly larger than the granules of World's Best. They were still excellent sized particles for use as a cat litter. Kiwi took right to it.

It didn't take long for me to figure out why there didn't seem to be any comments on the web of staying with the crumbles. It seems everything about the layer crumbles were functionally the same as World's Best, except....... it sticks to the bottom of the tray. Apparently, the chicken feed didn't absorb fast enough to keep the urine from soaking to the bottom of the tray before being fully absorbed and clumping. It clumped, but the base of the clump would still be moist at the bottom of the tray. For many purposes, it was sufficiently functional, although not ideal nor the 'World's Best'. I don't use an automatic litter box, but I assume it wouldn't be ideal for it's mechanics.

As if this thing isn't long enough, now I'm going to discuss....

*A Course In The Basics Of Chicken Feed*

I decided to do a little research on chicken feed and what it is.

Chicken feed, or the product that provides the fundamental nutrition for chickens begins as a predominately corn product, mixed with a few other grains, ground fine into a product called "mash", or commonly "chick starter". The size of the particles are relatively fine, but not dust-size. It's the product given to chicks. The product for older birds is created by compressing the mash into pellets. Some people feed their chickens the pellets, but some prefer something smaller. So, the third size is created by crumbling the pellets. It's no surprise then that they call that product "crumbles", or more specifically, "layer crumbles".

I decided to give "chick starter" a try. Since chick starter comes in two varieties, medicated (with antibiotics) or non-medicated, I decided to use the non-medicated. I had no idea of the risk to Kiwi from the antibiotics. Fortunately, our nearest feed store also had some ten pound bags, so I tried a ten pound bag. I was pleasantly surprised when pouring it into the litter tray to find the size of the granules was nearly identical to the size of granules used in the World's Best cat litter. My thinking was that the larger crumbles, particularly due to the less absorbent surfaces created by pelletizing was the reason for slow absorption, and thus the bottom sticking litter. Using the chick starter, before it goes through the pelletizing process, I hoped for faster absorption. *Eureka! No more sticking* It clumped in nice hard clumps.

I've now used it for two months. I change out any clumping type litter after a month, for sanitary purposes.

The chicken feed is called "chick starter". It comes in medicated or non-medicated. I'd recommend the non-medicated. In most feed stores it is packaged in 50 pound bags. The Purina product, which is called *"Start & Grow"* comes in 25 pound or 50 pound bags. Here, the 25 pound bad of Start & Grow sells for $6.50; the 50 pound bag sells for $10.00. I buy it now in 25 pound bags, since grain products are perishables. Then too, if stored in areas with a vermin problem, it could attract them.

*The Short Version*

_"Chick starter" chicken feed seems to have the same appearance and functionality of "World's Best" cat litter._


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

ooooh, that's interesting! I'm a big fan of World's Best, but the cost is definitely prohibitive. I buy the WB at a feed store, I'll ask about chick starter next time I'm there. Thanks for the advice


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Wow! Thanks for all your research and trials. Great info I'm going to keep in mind.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I am calling my local feed store tomorrow!

Thank you, Empath! :worship


----------



## mineko012 (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm trying to find a feed store near Philadelphia, but I have no idea how to start looking. Any tips?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I also love WB but don't buy it for the price so this is great news. Now if only I can find a feed store in L.A.!
Thanks Empath!!


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

There are probably more feed stores that you can find in the yellow pages, but here's Purina's Dealer locator page.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

How was the odor control? Is there dust when you scoop?


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm running into an unexpected and frustrating roadblock...I'm having a real hard time finding a feed store that sells the UNmedicated Start & Grow. Some have other brands of the same type of feed, but I'd like the brand Empath used. I have a few places I can still call and ask about it, but I'm on the short list. If I do find it, it will be around $9-$10 for 50#.


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

The first feed I was using wasn't Start & Grow. It was a generic product. The only reason I opted for Start & Grow was because it was available in a 25 pound bag instead of 50.

Judy, the dust seems to be very good. I've never noticed an odor problem, but I clean the box twice a day.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Ah...I thought you used the Start & Grow because you liked it best. I did find another brand available at a farm supply store close to where I work so I will go check it out. The guy on the phone thought I was nuts when I told him it would be for cat litter and not for feeding baby chicks! :lol:
I guess I'll explain myself a little better in person.

I have 2 litter boxes, one upstairs and one downstairs with a sealed bucket of litter next to each one, do you think it will be safe from spoilage in there? I keep my house pretty cool too, I'm still missing the cold climate of Michigan!


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

I imagine it would keep as well as WB cat litter. They are the same basic grain. I'm not a farmer, so I don't really know how quickly feed grain needs to be used before getting concerned about weevils or such. The grain is pretty well dehydrated, so I wouldn't expect other problems.


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

An important matter I've noticed on my second bag of Start & Grow. Apparently there is some inconsistency in the size of the granules, which permits the smaller grains to settle to the bottom of the bag or whatever container you use. The smaller granules need to be mixed in sufficiently in order to permit a "top down" clumping. The larger granules, without the sufficient smaller grains apparently causes a bottom-up clumping.

I'd recommend a turning of the container upside down and back before adding more to the litter box or filling. I just find the clump isolated to the top section of the box to be preferable.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I found some chick starter feed today to try out for cat litter. I got it at Tractor Supply Company. It is Dumor Chick Starter/Grower 20%. I talked to a TSC employee about what I was looking for and how I was going to use the chicken feed. He made me feel very uncomfortable because he looked at me like I was crazy and said "Just use the clay litter that's $2-$3 for 20lbs., this chicken feed is too expensive to use for that!" Obviously he doesn't have indoor cats and has never seen the price of World's Best litter! When I explained to him what the WB litter was made of and what it looked like, he seemed to make the connection to the chicken feed, but still thought I was crazy. Haha, oh well! :lol: 

When I got home I put some into a bowl and poured warm water in what I thought might be the amount of the average cat's "pee" into the bowl and let it sit for 15 minutes or so before I attempted to pick it up. Here's what it looked like:








Sorry the pic is not the best, it was strangely hard to get a pic of this stuff to come out clear enough to see the grains and clumps. The clump is sort of soft, but that seemed to change the longer it sat in the bowl of feed. I also did not stir up the feed in the bag as Empath suggested before I scooped some into the bowl. It appears to work quite well! I'm going to gradually switch to all chicken feed in the next couple of weeks and see how it works under "real litter box" conditions!

PS- I was concerned Dude would want to eat the chicken feed since he will eat bird seed and hamster food, but maybe the stuff doesn't taste that good because when I let him sniff a handful of it he licked up a bit off my hand and then left it alone. I was glad to see the feed pass the first, most important test!


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

The man at the feed store tried to discourage me too. He told me I might be confused with wood stove pellets, and that many people use wood stove pellets in place of Feline Pine. I told him I had tried the pellets, which are slightly larger than the Feline Pine pellets, and didn't care that much for them. I talked to him after I'd tried the chicken feed and he seemed surprised it works.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Haha, something else that I found sort of funny, when I told my boss about the "World's Best chicken feed" she looked at me like 8O and then I was EXPRESSLY FORBIDDEN to tell customers about it! I think she knew right away, since she has chickens but never made the connection to that litter until I told her!


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

Question--what about odor? Does the chick starter control the odor that a typical litter with odor-fighting chloryphyll controls? Right now, that's the only thing preventing me from buying the stuff and giving it a try.


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

The odor from urine is controlled through the enzyme action of the grain, in the same way that World's Best Cat Litter, and Swheat Scoop works. If the cat cover's the feces, then it too is controlled. If your cat doesn't cover the feces, I don't know of anything that would control that odor other than overly-perfumed litters.

I scoop twice a day, so I can't really speak from experience regarding long periods of time without removing waste.


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

I have to scoop daily, but that doesn't always keep odor away. Especially when I'm scooping. Misha has particularly strong urine for some reason. She's been checked out a couple of times, vet says she's fine. She also has a very high water intake, which concerned me at first. My vet said she tested fine, just has strong urine odor. Will have to give the chick starter a try to see how well it works! 8)


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

jazznmisha said:


> I have to scoop daily, but that doesn't always keep odor away. Especially when I'm scooping. Misha has particularly strong urine for some reason. She's been checked out a couple of times, vet says she's fine. She also has a very high water intake, which concerned me at first. My vet said she tested fine, just has strong urine odor. Will have to give the chick starter a try to see how well it works! 8)


I am curious, jazznmishah, how old is Misha? My Velvet is nearly thirteen years old and her urine has gotten stronger too. Her fluid intake is excellent and she has a clean bill of health. I would scoop litter daily anyway, but I certainly have to to contain the urine odor.


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

Misha just turned a year old on April 18. :bday 

We did have an elderly cat, Tina, who had problems with strong urine and urinating outside of her litter box, but she had early stage kidney failure as well as hyperthyroidism.

Misha's a healthy one-year-old that just has strong urine and a lot of it. 

Hope this helps,
terri


----------



## chris10 (Feb 20, 2006)

Just to let you guys know that I have been using layer crumbles and have no complaints about it. I buy a 50 lb bag of Layena by Purina Mills for about $11. From what I have seen it works just as good as Swheat(the litter that I previously have been using). A big plus is that it is a lot cheaper. A con is that it is a little dustier (don't know about the other types of feed that other members are using again I am using layer crumbles) than Swheat. For anyone that is using a grain litter I highly recommend using some type of chicken feed either chick starter or layer crumbles. I am now only paying .22 cents a pound for litter compared to a 14 pound box of Swheat for $8.50(cheapest I could find it in my area) which came out to be .60 cents a pound.

Hope this helps


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

I just bought some Layer Crumbles (not at home to see the brand) but I noticed that it smells really funny through the package. I am a little concerned to put it out, because I am not sure if I'd rather smell a little cat poo once in a while, or this funny smell all the time... :? Do the Purina brands smell weird?


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

So much info for my head! I am just sticking with my Arm and Hammer Fresh Scent. My cat doesn't mind it and his bathroom habits don't stink. Don't fix what is not broke, I say.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

This is wonderful news! I have chickens too so no extra expense in picking up some more feed. Cat litter is hard to come by here and very expensive. Can't wait to try it! Thanks for the information!


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah...LOL Its going to be funny when I start purchasing chick feed at my local pet and feed store. They'll be looking at me funny.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

All this talk about chickens makes me yearn for another bird. I keep saying I will get another chicken, but haven't done it yet. I really miss my "house chicken", Sheila Marie. (You don't know just how much personality a chicken has until you live with one!)

Sheila & Abercrombie Harrison (before she started terrorizing the cats......):









Sheila and I at Halloween. (I was going to the Rocky Horror Picture Show. Sheila stayed home.):









Sheila had her picture taken with Santa Clause:









I miss my biddy.


----------

